# Loki the Shiba Inu (Is now mine. :3)



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2009)

Character giveaway by  ocha-ken got me this cute lil guy. Will be using him as a frequent fursona. :3 

Name: Loki
Age: 4 months (equivalent to 4-5 years old) (cub, basically...I will not ever be using him for pron)
Sex: Male
Species: Shiba Inu
Height: 8" at withers in feral, 3'5" anthro
Weight: 10 lbs feral, 40 lbs anthro

Appearance: Stocky, fluffy, and has clumsily big paws and a tightly curled tail. 

- Hair and fur: No human hair. Fur is Black with tan around the muzzle, tail, and legs. Lower legs and paws are white. 
- Markings: Has a heart-shaped white splotch on his chest.
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Cute. :V

Behavior and Personality: Mischievous, hyperactive, curious, annoying, short attention span, loves eating anything, clumsy, loud, stubborn.

Skills: Being adorable
Weaknesses: Clumsy and gets into trouble a lot. 

Likes: Food, cuddling, being the center of attention.
Dislikes: Being ignored, being hungry, boredom, taking baths.

History: None as of yet.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Has an optional collar/bandanna. 
Picture: Here!

Goal: To have fun! :3
Profession: None
Personal quote: "Bark bark bark bark bark"
Theme song: Daft Punk -- Around the World
Birthdate: June 25th
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: ANYTHING D:
Favorite drink: Root beer
Favorite location: Anywhere! (loves to explore)
Favorite weather: Bright and cool/cold
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: This does not exist 
Least liked drink: Grapefruit juice
Least liked location: Inside or in a kennel
Least liked weather: Rainy or very hot

Favorite person: N/a
Least liked person: N/a
Friends: N/a
Relations: N/a
Enemies: N/a
Significant other: N/a
Orientation: He's a kid you sickos. xD


----------



## Aurali (Mar 28, 2009)

o.o; I'm lost what?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> o.o; I'm lost what?


Still a secondary sona, just too adorable not to grab when ocha-ken offered some refs out for free of old sonas.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you do that?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2009)

Ark said:


> Can you do that?


Yep. One person makes a character, gets bored with it or never uses it, and just shifts the "copyright" to someone who actually wants it. Prevents lookalikes and is a good way to find a character if you're at a loss for making one.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 28, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Yep. One person makes a character, gets bored with it or never uses it, and just shifts the "copyright" to someone who actually wants it. Prevents lookalikes and is a good way to find a character if you're at a loss for making one.



Sounds cool, but I'm still working on my first one.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2009)

Ark said:


> Sounds cool, but I'm still working on my first one.


I already have two other original characters, but how can I pass up the adorableness? x3


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cute character.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Very cute character.


Thank you. Brittany Spaniels are really cute, but I like MORE FLUFF. x3


----------



## Yula-XII (Mar 30, 2009)

The "barkbarkbarkbark" thing gets me every time :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Yula-XII said:


> The "barkbarkbarkbark" thing gets me every time :3


I know, I keep expecting my avatar to just break into a grin and start barking when I read it. x3


----------



## Takun (Mar 30, 2009)

GAH.  I was the forums Shiba Inu.  =(


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> GAH.  I was the forums Shiba Inu.  =(


TOO BAD NOW :V

It's getting awfully kawaii in here


----------



## Takun (Mar 30, 2009)

Placebo said:


> TOO BAD NOW :V
> 
> It's getting awfully kawaii in here



^__^

nyaa~


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> ^__^
> 
> nyaa~


=^.^=

wanwan~

Okay before this gets locked or something


----------



## Heilmittel (Mar 30, 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ratte (Mar 30, 2009)

:3

^ Is all I can come up with.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 30, 2009)

All a Shiba Inu is, is basically a miniature Akita.






Here's a Shiba Uni I know, they're awesome dogs. (ignore the filter)


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

x3 Alright alright 

The only Shiba Inu I saw had the cute orange-yellow fur with a white belly. So cute. Oh, Heilmittel, Basenjis are awesomely cute too. :3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

I plan to get a Shiba Inu, there really great dogs :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Ark said:


> I plan to get a Shiba Inu, there really great dogs :3


I'd actually like a corgi or a Newfoundland. XD weird choices I know.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 30, 2009)

I would totally get a rottweiler.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I would totally get a rottweiler.


My aunt has about four. They're all sweethearts. xD


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I'd actually like a corgi or a Newfoundland. XD weird choices I know.


Pembroke Welsh Corgis are cool


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Ark said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgis are cool


My current dog is a mixed Pembroke. THEY ARE SO ADORABLE x3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Placebo said:


> My current dog is a mixed Pembroke. THEY ARE SO ADORABLE x3



I never been around one, are they nice?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Ark said:


> I never been around one, are they nice?


The ones I've seen are hyperactive, but don't usually nip. They bark a bit, too. But they're sweet dogs. They're also pretty easy to train; just keep their attention.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Placebo said:


> The ones I've seen are hyperactive, but don't usually nip. They bark a bit, too. But they're sweet dogs. They're also pretty easy to train; just keep their attention.



I might think about getting one, thanks for info =3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Ark said:


> I might think about getting one, thanks for info =3


No problem. Might want to ask Nargle, she knows a lot about purebreds (especially corgis).


----------



## Kanin (Mar 31, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I'd actually like a corgi or a Newfoundland. XD weird choices I know.


 
I have a newfoundland, she's a big, sweet rug.


----------

